# Help???



## Jesus_Sandals (Mar 27, 2007)

Ok, here is the deal. In my gym we like to spar. I am kinda at the top of the class so I get to spar with the teachers kid. But the problem is that he WILL NOT TAP OUT! If I got him in an armbar that he could not get out of he would rather have it break. >.> Got any sugestions? O yeah BTW he hates me.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 27, 2007)

Jesus_Sandals said:


> Ok, here is the deal. In my gym we like to spar. I am kinda at the top of the class so I get to spar with the teachers kid. But the problem is that he WILL NOT TAP OUT! If I got him in an armbar that he could not get out of he would rather have it break. >.> Got any sugestions? O yeah BTW he hates me.


 
A. you obviously don't have the armbar on properly.

B. he can't hate you that much, he hasn't broken _your_ arm.


----------



## Kacey (Mar 27, 2007)

Jesus_Sandals said:


> Ok, here is the deal. In my gym we like to spar. I am kinda at the top of the class so I get to spar with the teachers kid. But the problem is that he WILL NOT TAP OUT! If I got him in an armbar that he could not get out of he would rather have it break. >.> Got any sugestions? O yeah BTW he hates me.



Given that he's your instructor's child, you may have a problem - but you should start with your instructor.  If that doesn't work, or you're concerned about talking to him because the student you're having a problem with is his son, then talk to one of the other seniors (the more senior the better) and ask his/her advice.  From this distance, over the 'net, there's not much else I can suggest, except that you're better off asking for help than forcing the armbar to the point you actually hurt the other student.

As far as whether or not he hates you, I couldn't say - but if you're good enough to be at the top of the class, you may be taking attention away from him that he feels he deserves, as his father's child - it may be more jealousy than hate.  If there's something you can ask his help on - and I mean, something he could actually help you with, not something you make up, because he'll likely see through that - that might help the situation.


----------



## jdinca (Mar 27, 2007)

Take the high road, don't break his arm. You'll be the better for it. In the meantime, examine the situation and see if you can figure out why he dislikes you so much. If, in a completely honest self reflection, you decide it's him, there's not much you can do except not buy into it. If at the same time, you decide maybe the fault lies with you, then you need to do some serious self reflection about who you are and the person you want to be.

Good luck, I hope you choose to make the right choice.


----------



## PictonMA (Mar 27, 2007)

Work your chokes, being choked out wont cause the permanent dmg that a broken arm will but hopefully it will teach him a lesson.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 28, 2007)

Jesus Sandals, from your other post where you explained how you treated a young lady that you liked I have severe doubts that if the instructors son hates you that ir is for no reason! Perhaps the young lady you slammed on the floor is a friend of his and objects as we did, to your treatment of a fellow student?


----------



## exile (Mar 28, 2007)

Tez3 said:


> Jesus Sandals, from your other post where you explained how you treated a young lady that you liked I have severe doubts that if the instructors son hates you that ir is for no reason! Perhaps the young lady you slammed on the floor is a friend of his and objects as we did, to your treatment of a fellow student?



Wouldn't surprise me one bit, Tez...


----------



## MBuzzy (Mar 28, 2007)

If he refuses to tap out - you must use your own judgement.  You know when you are reaching a threshold - tension increases, the hold requires more of your strength.  If you get far enough.......he'll tap out or you'll know it hurts.

As for him hating you - that is between the two of you.  Don't let it interfere with training.


----------



## Jesus_Sandals (Mar 28, 2007)

I would never break the kids arm. Thats messed up. I get in a good armbar, he grunts cause it hurts so I let go and switch to mount. >.> I'd never hurt the kid on purpose. 

I was thinking about choking him out, but I donno.

Also I would know what to do in a tourny... I would hate to lose becuase I let go of an armbar. >.<


----------



## crushing (Mar 29, 2007)

Jesus_Sandals said:


> Ok, here is the deal. In my gym we like to spar. I am kinda at the top of the class so I get to spar with the teachers kid. But the problem is that he WILL NOT TAP OUT! If I got him in an armbar that he could not get out of he would rather have it break. >.> Got any sugestions? O yeah BTW he hates me.


 
Sometimes the one getting the armbar put on him doesn't realize that it is near the damage/breaking point.  While grappling my instructor put me in an armbar.  I was trying to get out of it when my elbow gave three loud pops.  He immediately let go not knowing if it was his cup or my elbow that was breaking.  My arm felt a little strange at first when he let go, but it didn't start to hurt until a couple minutes later, then it hurt for a couple months.  After that experience I'm much more willing to tap out before I start feeling pain.

If you have the armbar in correctly and he doesn't tap, it may not have anything to do with his personal feelings he may or may not have towards you.  It may be because he doesn't realize how close to injury he really is.


----------



## Jesus_Sandals (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks crush, I was kinda thinking that myself. I really don't want to hurt the kid but he just doesn't know when to tap out. We might have a small tournament. I don't know what to do if he won't tap. I really want to win but I don't want to hurt him.

I hope that the teacher will see that I have my holds in good and stop it when he doesn't tap. I really don't want to lose, ihave a very competitve spirt but I don't want to hurt the guy.


----------

